# Planer Jigs....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Since we recently discussed in another thread the pros and cons of having/not having a jointer and planer, which to buy first etc. I wanted to pose another question. 

More than likely my next purchase will be a planer. I have seen on the internet a jig or two for planing cupped or twisted stock. I would like to see the jigs any of you have or use to do the same thing ... plans, photos etc. 

I would also like you to share your other jigs that you use to do other jobs on the planer like bevel planing, or what ever. 

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot to include the ones I have found:

http://members.fortunecity.com/woodmangler/id23_planersleddrawing.htm

http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/sample/sample-04-05.pdf

A No Snipe Jig:

http://www.woodworkingmatters.com/images/My_Shop/No_Snipe_Planer_Jig03.jpg

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud
I don't have any more BUT

This is the best one, the longer the better with a good wax job or 1/4" plastic on top of the board it will pay off on the long run,,  and the short one too..most have fold down out feed and in feed tables that are always out of wack...


http://www.woodworkingmatters.com/images/My_Shop/No_Snipe_Planer_Jig03.jpg

==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that's a good idea with the plastic or even laminate maybe melamine. Thanks again,

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Not to sure about the "laminate maybe melamine" most the boards that you will run under the blades with be ruff the 1st time or 2nd time, it may not hold up very well,,, that's why they used steel plates for the drop downs maybe just some good old MDF with 4 or 5 coats of Johnson wax on it...may do the trick... 
But I guess I will find out next week when I make one for my planer 

I'm thinking about using the router table as a base for it so I can just drop the machine on it with a block or two to hold it in place...not to sure yet I have my planer on a roll around work bench but I would need to rework the top so it can support the new board...may go that way...


===========




challagan said:


> Thanks Bob, that's a good idea with the plastic or even laminate maybe melamine. Thanks again,
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is good BJ. The one I am buying comes with a stand but I will be able to store it easier without the stand I think. Thinking about pulling the OP router table off that cabinet I made when I need to use the planer and slip in another set of bolt holes to slide some bolts in. When I am done with it move the planer back to the storage spot and put the router table back on it's cabinet. Still thinking on it. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Any Others Out there?? 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

The FineWoodworking site has some planer jigs...

I will try to find some & post Links... Some nice videos too...

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=24118


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/FWNPDF/011193063.pdf

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=25269


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2509

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2788


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/subscription/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=5292


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignPDF.aspx?id=2100


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/subscription/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=3259


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/subscription/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=5245


http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=29511





Later...


----------



## tomblin1 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys just what i was looking for


----------

